# Future tense



## Jgon

What's the difference between using -(으)ᄅ거예요 and -겠어?


----------



## Environmentalist

The meanings of the two words can vary depeding on contexts.

Generally, '~할거야 or ~할거에요' is informally used to say that you are going to/will do something in the near future.
For instance, '난 오후에 볼링하러 갈 거에요.'
Sometimes, it is used to make a prediction about something or show expectation of something.
You can say like this - '우리는 10년 안에 화성에 갈 수 있을거에요.'

'~하겠어/~하겠어요' is a less common but very strong expression used to show your firm willingness/determination to do/be something.
For example, '난 세계최고의 야구선수가 되겠어.'
Plus, this also can be used to make a prediction.
You can say '내년에 실업률이 다시 올라가겠어."

It's not a big difference but we usually use '~거야/거에요' unless it's supposed to be very formal.


----------



## Jgon

Thanks~~


----------



## Rance

The sufix "-ㄹ게" implies you are promising to do something.

From Naver Dictionary:


> *-ㄹ게*
> *어미*
> (받침 없는 동사 어간이나 ‘ㄹ’ 받침인 동사 어간 뒤에 붙어) *(구어체로) 해할 자리에 쓰여, 어떤 행동을 할 것을 약속하는 뜻을 나타내는 종결 어미.*
> 
> 
> 다시 *연락할게*.



The sufix "-겠-" usually suggests a prediction or possibility.
But it can also suggest a determination/conviction from the speaker.

From Naver Dictionary:


> *-겠-*
> *어미*
> 
> (‘이다’의 어간, 용언의 어간 또는 어미 ‘-으시-’, ‘-었-’ 뒤에 붙어;다른 어미 앞에 붙어)
> 
> _1 ._ *미래의 일이나 추측을 나타내는 어미.*
> 
> 지금 떠나면 새벽에 *도착하겠구나*.
> 잠시 후면 대통령 내외분이 식장으로 *입장하시겠습니다*.
> 고향에서는 벌써 추수를 *끝냈겠다*.
> _2 ._ *주체의 의지를 나타내는 어미.*
> 
> 나는 시인이 *되겠다*.
> 이번 달까지 목표치를 *달성하겠다*.
> 동생은 낚시하러 *가겠다고* 한다.
> _3 ._ *가능성이나 능력을 나타내는 어미.*
> 
> 그런 것은 삼척동자도 *알겠다*.
> 이걸 어떻게 혼자 다 *하겠니*?
> _4 ._ *완곡하게 말하는 태도를 나타내는 어미.*
> 
> 들어가도 *좋겠습니까*?
> 내가 말해도 *되겠니*?
> 이제 그만 돌아가 *주시겠어요*?
> 너는 공부를 좀 더 열심히 해야 *하겠다*.
> 네가 와 주면 *고맙겠구나*.
> _5 ._ *헤아리거나 따져 보면 그렇게 된다는 뜻을 나타내는 어미.*
> 
> 별사람을 다 *보겠다*.




To nitpick a minor error from Environmentalist:



Environmentalist said:


> Generally, '~할거야 or ~할거에요' is informally used to say that you are going to/will do something in the near future.



할거*에*요 (X)
할 거*에*요(X)
할 거*예*요(O) = 할 것이에요
거 is informal expression of 것.

Their usages are practically the same, but the nuance is slightly different.
할거야 is a promise while 할 거에요 shows a determination to do it.
Link


----------

